# Why are the British seen as "cultured"?



## Trapitalism (Apr 23, 2020)

Why are the British seen as "cultured"? They eat shit food, they created Canada, they riot over sportsball matches, they seem more bothered by troons existing than Pakis raping their daughters and they seem to have never heard of "dentistry" in their entire lives.


----------



## Hide the Pain Sagman (Apr 23, 2020)

They call it Diversity.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 23, 2020)

Stereotype of American media.

Brits are disgusting, degenerate creatures. That's why Americans wanted to separate from them. They were the Brits and Europeans that hated other Brits (sort of in the way that Chris Rock separates black people and niggers).


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Apr 23, 2020)

Who calls them cultured?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Apr 23, 2020)

Idonttrustlikethat said:


> Who calls them cultured?


The brits themselves and hollywood, neither of which you should put much stock in.

It helps their cause that some find their accents sexy but I've never met an actual British person who wasn't either a simpering coward or sounded like the NORF FC stereotype.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Apr 23, 2020)

The accent and Shakespeare. That's really all it is.


----------



## verissimus (Apr 23, 2020)

If I had to give my reasons, it could be because of the sheer volume of literature their authors have contributed starting from Chaucer right down to Tolkein and C.S. Lewis.  Also I do thoroughly respect their line of actors or types of actors represented by the likes of Anthony Hopkins, Charles Dance, Patrick Stewart (ignoring his politics of course), Brian Blessed, and many others.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 23, 2020)

The accent. Their monarch form of government.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 23, 2020)

When I think of brits I think of faux-Burberry wearing chavs, scorched earth council estates, effete Oxford homosexuals and retarded soccer autists. Nothing about Britain seems cultured to me.


----------



## Kacho (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't know. Personally I've never understood why people associate British accents with intelligence either. The only British people who sound intelligent, like in any other population, are the upper class. 99% of British people speak with accents that rival the worst southern drawls in terms of making the person speaking sound like an inbred genetic malformation. Scouse maybe being the worst.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Apr 23, 2020)

It's basically an old cliché from the 19th century. When Britain ruled the waves and had it's empire her colonies were starting up and basically looked up at Britain as the model to follow.

It's like when people say that the Germans are militant or the French are romantics. Maybe those would have been true at one time but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 23, 2020)

Years of film and media - The old British gentleman - well dressed and unflappable in the face of danger.

Yeah...it's horseshit. That image died a long time ago. Maybe Jacob Rees Mogg holds onto that image, but the rest of the country hasn't. Now it's the chav, the loisence police, the muslim rape gang or Norf FC when you think of modern British stereotypes.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 23, 2020)

Because Americans idolized them as such, for pretty superficial reasons like their class system and the fact that they speak the English language properly. No one else was ever under any illusion that Great Britain was anything more than a perfidious overgrown leper colony.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 23, 2020)

Cool sounding accent and Hollywood usually makes Brit characters more sophisticated and intelligent than their American counterparts in their quest to make people think Londonistan is something to emulate. TBH Hollywood has had a Brit fetish for a long time due to them being foreign, and therefore exotic, but not too foreign, and therefore easy to understand.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 23, 2020)

Fun fact about Shakespeare--his dialect sounds more American than British.






This video describes "Original Pronunciation" of Shakespeare. It's pretty rough, like a lot of regional English accents instead of posh British nonsense. Or American for that matter. People would laugh at Shakespeare performed in standard American English yet Shakespeare in Received Pronunciation is just as nonsensical.

But really, it's because the Anglophiles outside of England kept winning culturally and politically. Only in the United States did they ever successfully defeat the Anglophiles and make their own country, yet the US shamefully fell right back under their cultural domination even though we had the heritage of those who opposed the bastards in charge of the UK, lots of cool Native American heritage (from Powhatan and Squanto to Cahokia), African heritage (where do you think the banjo comes from and music like the blues, jazz, rock, and rap which the world has been enamored with for so many decades), and the Europeans we incorporated like all the immigrants to the US. The elite didn't want to cultivate a true American identity, they just allied with the British imperialists.

But the British repeatedly won in Canada (including in the War of 1812 and the Canadian Revolution of 1837) and the US never fought them. American elites cultivated a British accent, the Transatlantic accent. Anglophile American elites decided to force the United States into World War I on the side of the Entente even though neutrality or even joining the Central Powers was better for the United States (freeing Canada from British oppression and dismantling their Caribbean Empire). At least there are nice counter-examples like the original Star Wars trilogy where the bad guys speak in British accents and the good guys speak in American accents (aside from Obi-Wan I guess).

Modern Anglophiles don't realize that so much of Britain has been preserved in the United States, like the ideal of freedom from the king and the essence of English common law. Shit, *New* England is what England should aspire to be (and suffers from the same shit), enjoy your fish and chips and obnoxious yet distinctive accent (still sounds nicer than a Southern or Texas accent) and sports riots (beat up Yankees fans at Fenway, but that's vengeance for the shit that goes on at Yankee Stadium). But in New England there's a real sense of what England used to be with the shops, the architecture, and hard-working people. Or that's what New England was 30-40 years ago, although it held on longer (and still barely holds on in some parts) in New Hampshire, parts of Vermont, and Maine. Boston and its suburbs are a shitty version of London now, with all the immigrant crime and dumb politicians that implies. The rest of New England (Springfield MA, Hartford CT, Providence RI) is like the plagued suburbs of Birmingham/Manchester (but with Puerto Ricans/Dominicans) or like parts of Scotland with the insane amounts of heroin, fentanyl and other drugs. Just check Fall River or New Bedford for lots of white criminals in one place.


Kacho said:


> I don't know. Personally I've never understood why people associate British accents with intelligence either. The only British people who sound intelligent, like in any other population, are the upper class. 99% of British people speak with accents that rival the worst southern drawls in terms of making the person speaking sound like an inbred genetic malformation. Scouse maybe being the worst.


Only Brits I'll approve of are those narrating documentaries. But I hate how they choose Brits for narration because they sound "intelligent". Most British accents are pretentious at best and obnoxious at worst. There's plenty of British accents like Southern English and Texas English that make the speaker sound dumb.


Chive Turkey said:


> Because Americans idolized them as such, for pretty superficial reasons like their class system and the fact that they speak the English language properly. No one else was ever under any illusion that Great Britain was anything more than a perfidious overgrown leper colony.


British influence is so pernicious in culture that it even affects how people sing in English. Notice how Americans rarely pronounce their "r's" when singing?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 23, 2020)

Mostly due to their accents and the way some dress in public. In reality they have people like the Welsh. You also have Birmingham. If people really look into Britain they'll see that it was better off remaining part of Rome.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 23, 2020)

Because they created Wallace and Grommet


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 23, 2020)

Kacho said:


> 99% of British people speak with accents that rival the worst southern drawls in terms of making the person speaking sound like an inbred genetic malformation. Scouse maybe being the worst.


Shut up, faggot. Pottery, Black Country and old school Yorkshire are the closest connections to Middle English and therefore are national treasures.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 23, 2020)

Probably because just about every successful culture in existence today owes it's success, at least in part, to Britain and it's history. The industrial revolution started in Britain, the Magna Carta was created in Britain, the original bill of rights was written in Britain, and the British Empire spread civilization to more corners of the globe than arguably any other power in history.

It's natural that people would look up to that, and associate it with high culture.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 23, 2020)

It's a cultural romanticization of "jolly old London". I remember distinctly walking into a British-themed store in my hometown with all sorts of imported candies, teas, books, and other items, only to be reminded of "real" Britain at the counter with a book featuring the "diversity" of the country.

It's the same way Hollywood depicts Californian cities is as fun, pleasant, and predominantly white.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Apr 23, 2020)

But they did more invasions and destruction of indigenous people and their cultures in various continents. Ask the Iranians, the Indians, the Africans, heck ask the freaking Chinese.


----------



## millais (Apr 23, 2020)

Ironic that even at the height of their empire, the Angloids had to take the Grand Tour of Continental Europe in order to imbibe a full measure of real culture.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 23, 2020)

Spamy the Bot said:


> It's like when people say that the Germans are militant or the French are romantics


WE are not MILITANT! take that back or my Prussian boot will hit your ass realy hard...

Its just fake news. Germans are the cultured europeans, and French are just dirty. the centre of romantics is Verona, in northern germany-


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Apr 23, 2020)

Spamy the Bot said:


> It's basically an old cliché from the 19th century. When Britain ruled the waves and had it's empire her colonies were starting up and basically looked up at Britain as the model to follow.
> 
> It's like when people say that the Germans are militant or the French are romantics. Maybe those would have been true at one time but that doesn't seem to be the case.


This is an excellent point. Old perceptions of what these places once were still paint expectations of those who have not actually looked at the modern state of these countries.

They're all a terrible mess, their old legacies are trodden upon, and their citizens are increasingly divided. Yet on the internet many of them of them will fall back onto old glories just like Americans and Russians reference WWII and their part in it. Except in their case their old fame is even more faded by the passage of time and recent events.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 23, 2020)

It should be noted that their faggy accent is a (relatively) recent contrivance and not actually how the Bongs sounded for over a millennia


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 23, 2020)

millais said:


> Ironic that even at the height of their empire, the Angloids had to take the Grand Tour of Continental Europe in order to imbibe a full measure of real culture.


well everyone should...  And its not just for modern  European culture...


----------



## snailslime (Apr 23, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> It should be noted that their faggy accent is a (relatively) recent contrivance and not actually how the Bongs sounded for over a millennia


british accents are amazing though


----------



## Calandrino (Apr 23, 2020)

If anything Britain has historically been somewhat artistically backwards for having so much power and influence. What's the point of all that colonizing if they can't even brainwash people into liking British composers?


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 23, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> But they did more invasions and destruction of indigenous people and their cultures in various continents.


Yes but we are talking about the negatives of british culture/history here.


PS1gamenwatch said:


> Heck ask the freaking Chinese.



Pretty sure britain's worst crime was not completely wiping out chinks/chink culture given recent events...


Calandrino said:


> If anything Britain has historically been somewhat artistically backwards for having so much power and influence. What's the point of all that colonizing if they can't even brainwash people into liking British composers?


IMO its a consequence of the UK power structure during/after the enlightenment.

In france/germany/italy/whatever it was entirely feasible for someone like Mozart or Michelangelo or Wagner to get sponsored by an ultra-rich and powerful monarch or nobleman, who due to the whole "divine right of kings and aristocrats" thing would be able to actively or passively exert a lot more influence on the lesser aristocrats and the masses beneath them to also patronise the artist and thus give them the funds and resources to fully explore their vision without any inhibition.

In bongland however, due to the somewhat more egalitarian power structure caused by the magna carta/enforced by Cromwell and friends and the rapid growth of a monied middle class, this deal was far less common far less generous with a few exceptions like Shakespeare, which led to these areas stagnating in comparison to the continent, although on the flip side this same societal structure had the eventual effect of causing a golden age of british literature due to how novels, either in whole or serialised in a magazine, were extremely accessible and potentially extremely profitable which gave an incentive for decent works to be produced.

The role of religion is also relevent here since the continent was still largely dominated by the catholic church, of whom wealthy members were famous for bankrolling many of the greatest works of art produced in this era and giving them societal legitimacy with such patronage, while britain had the famously anti-glitz church of england and then the hilariously killjoy puritans holding sway and going out of their way to discourage anything they saw as frivilous, leading to the uk lagging even further behind


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 23, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Yes but we are talking about the negatives of british culture/history here.


The Eternal Anglo still impoverished the world as a result. Like the Potlatch Ban in Canada, those poor Indians just wanted to make totem poles and give shit away.


Judge Holden said:


> In bongland however, due to the somewhat more egalitarian power structure caused by the magna carta/enforced by Cromwell and friends and the rapid growth of a monied middle class, this deal was far less common far less generous with a few exceptions like Shakespeare, which led to these areas stagnating in comparison to the continent, although on the flip side this same societal structure had the eventual effect of causing a golden age of british literature due to how novels, either in whole or serialised in a magazine, were extremely accessible and potentially extremely profitable which gave an incentive for decent works to be produced.


19th century France and Russia produced plenty of classic literature. Even the US, _Moby-Dick_ is as American as it gets in that era.


----------



## Observerer (Apr 23, 2020)

The UK is the America of Europe. Loudmouthed and fat, but at least Americans are generally friendly.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 23, 2020)

Reminds me of the Arrested Development episode where Michael doesn't realize he was dating a literal bong retard and her uncle said "he must've been fooled by the accent".


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 23, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> This video describes "Original Pronunciation" of Shakespeare. It's pretty rough, like a lot of regional English accents instead of posh British nonsense. Or American for that matter. People would laugh at Shakespeare performed in standard American English yet Shakespeare in Received Pronunciation is just as nonsensical.


It's a West Country accent, i.e. the pirate accent. It's one of the most conservative dialects of English because the region has remained predominantly agrarian, sparsely populated and relatively isolated. Meaning that the pronunciation of English there hasn't deviated that much from how it was spoken in the Early Modern period, and therefore also the way of speaking that spawned American English. 

I can't shill the HBO John Adams series enough, not just for its top notch acting and authenticity, but also because it captured the language of the time and place so brilliantly. Not just for integrating the vocabulary of the time in a way that seems natural, but also in replicating the accents in a manner that is believable.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 23, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> But they did more invasions and destruction of indigenous people and their cultures in various continents. Ask the Iranians, the Indians, the Africans, heck ask the freaking Chinese.



True, but I wouldn't say it's totally black and white. Britain caused an immense amount of damage in different parts of the world, certainly, but it also brought the world a lot of good, like infrastructure, education, civil rights, and functional public administration.

India today would have been a lot poorer without the railways, land irrigation, and ports that the British built for them, as would present day Africa without modern agriculture and access to education. Life in Hong Kong is considerably better than life in mainland China, largely thanks to the British political influence, and the current situation in Iran is mostly the fault of the United States, not Britain (though the British certainly didn't help).

In addition, just about all of the prosperous nations in the New World wouldn't exist if it weren't for the British, and while the indiginous people definitely got a raw deal out of colonialism, they still ended up being materially much better off than what they would have been without it. This is not a defense of colonialism, but I don't think it's something that should be blithely dismissed either.


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 23, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> But they did more invasions and destruction of indigenous people and their cultures in various continents. Ask the Iranians, the Indians, the Africans, heck ask the freaking Chinese.


Spanish Conquistadors would like a word.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 23, 2020)

In Britbongia you can either pay £154.50 for a licence to watch the Big Black Cock on a color TV or £52 on a black and white TV. That's archaic, but stuff in black and white looks kinda cultured.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 23, 2020)

Britain used to be cool, but those days are long gone.

Not gonna lie, I feel for the Kiwis in Britain and even more for the ones in Germany, the country that considers Angela Merkel, a former Stasi agent and proto-SJW, to be center-right.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 23, 2020)

Homeland prestige. Britain is the older civilization. People are easily taken in by that sort of thing. Also a lot of media bias. It's a thing that the Brits are portrayed as cultured, and once a stereotype gets going it propagates itself further, even if the original cause ceases to be accurate.

Personally, I like Britain and love British accents, but I HATE the Queen's English/posh England that people seem to be so enamored with. It grates on my ears worse than anything else. What I like is the folksy provincial and lower class accents. Northern English especially has a warm sound in my ear and is very familiar to Southern US speech. West Country and Cockeny are appealing for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 23, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Mostly due to their accents and the way some dress in public. In reality they have people like the Welsh. You also have Birmingham. If people really look into Britain they'll see that it was better off remaining part of Rome.


Indeed. Fuck the Welsh. The only people who have to munch raw leeks to freshen their breath. The faggiest of Brit nations., as well.



PS1gamenwatch said:


> But they did more invasions and destruction of indigenous people and their cultures in various continents. Ask the Iranians, the Indians, the Africans, heck ask the freaking Chinese.


TBF , it was Brit colonisation that made India a nation. Without railways and the English language to bridge their 30-some mutually unitelligble languages, it would still be nearly stone-aged everywhere, rather than just barbarous in parts.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 23, 2020)

Iron Fucking Maiden was Britain’s greatest export.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 23, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Pretty sure britain's worst crime was not completely wiping out chinks/chink culture given recent events...


>Mainland China
>Chink culture
Pick one. The CCP did a much better job of destroying Chinese culture in the mainland than Britain ever did. The only reason they probably spared the Forbidden City and all the cool bling there is because Mao saw a chance to turn it into a monument to his ego.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 23, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Stereotype of American media.
> 
> Brits are disgusting, degenerate creatures. That's why Americans wanted to separate from them. They were the Brits and Europeans that hated other Brits (sort of in the way that Chris Rock separates black people and niggers).



It was mostly about taxes. 



Judge Holden said:


> Yes but we are talking about the negatives of british culture/history here.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure britain's worst crime was not completely wiping out chinks/chink culture given recent events...
> ...



Robinson Crusoe alone is better than all of French culture tbh.



PS1gamenwatch said:


> But they did more invasions and destruction of indigenous people and their cultures in various continents. Ask the Iranians, the Indians, the Africans, heck ask the freaking Chinese.



The British usually just coopted local rulers and collected a tax. The puritan experience is kinda an exception and even then it took 2 generations for the wholesale genocide to begin.

Their empire was about securing markets and using local leaders as buffers for the centers of trade.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 23, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> It was mostly about taxes.


uhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 23, 2020)

I mean, they used to be, didn't they? But not so much anymore.

In my opinion Britain didn't go full retard until they elected Tony Blair, who doubled down on immigration sending things out of balance and leading to the nightmare situation of today.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Apr 25, 2020)

I couldn't tell you. I don't even know why the Br*tish are even considered human.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 25, 2020)

19th century robber barons that married off their daughters to cash strapped British nobility.

Also PBS.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 25, 2020)

Our culture is ancient and our contributions in art and learning are second to none. Since America is young and the predominant culture on earth which makes it feel like it has no identity due to it being everywhare.

Plus Americans like easy mental shortcuts when dealing with other nations. Because it saves time getting to know them.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 26, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> It's the same way Hollywood depicts Californian cities is as fun, pleasant, and predominantly white.


Like Duckburg?


Emperor Julian said:


> Since America is young and the predominant culture on earth


That's why so many people hate America, they hate her for her freedoms and cool stuff, because they don't have it.


----------



## Idiotron (Apr 27, 2020)

It's the accent, it makes them seem more classy than they are.
Sargon is seen as an intellectual by many but, if he had a Bible Belt American accent, everyboy would think he's a moron.


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 1, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> India today would have been a lot poorer without the railways, land irrigation, and ports that the British built for them, as would present day Africa without modern agriculture and access to education. Life in Hong Kong is considerably better than life in mainland China, largely thanks to the British political influence, and the current situation in Iran is mostly the fault of the United States, not Britain (though the British certainly didn't help).
> 
> In addition, just about all of the prosperous nations in the New World wouldn't exist if it weren't for the British, and while the indiginous people definitely got a raw deal out of colonialism, they still ended up being materially much better off than what they would have been without it. This is not a defense of colonialism, but I don't think it's something that should be blithely dismissed either.


You do realize the Silk Road went through India and it already had wealth, after the British Empire and East India Trading Company destroyed the Mughal Empire, they took all that wealth out of the country. They made it poorer to enrich themselves with additional shit like the salt tax. India also already had ports before the British showed up as they were trading with the Portuguese, the Chinese and Arabs.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (May 1, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> In addition, just about all of the prosperous nations in the New World wouldn't exist if it weren't for the British, and while the indiginous people definitely got a raw deal out of colonialism, they still ended up being materially much better off than what they would have been without it. This is not a defense of colonialism, but I don't think it's something that should be blithely dismissed either.



Okay, I'm going to say something as a Native/French (Métis) person. The Natives got along with the French just fine. The relationship even had a name: The Franco-Indian Alliance.

Out of all the early European settlers, it was only the French who treated Natives like human beings. They were doing a pretty good job of slowly introducing European ideas and innovations and vice versa, and trade was prevalent. Intermarriage was common.

When they arrived, they brought Jesuits to convert the Natives, but in a peaceful way. Those who became Catholics were considered natural Frenchmen. Anyway, point is, nobody needed the English settlers to save us from our savage ways.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (May 1, 2020)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Okay, I'm going to say something as a Native/French (Métis) person. The Natives got along with the French just fine. The relationship even had a name: The Franco-Indian Alliance.
> 
> Out of all the early European settlers, it was only the French who treated Natives like human beings. They were doing a pretty good job of slowly introducing European ideas and innovations and vice versa, and trade was prevalent. Intermarriage was common.
> 
> When they arrived, they brought Jesuits to convert the Natives, but in a peaceful way. Those who became Catholics were considered natural Frenchmen. Anyway, point is, nobody needed the English settlers to save us from our savage ways.


Another Franco-Indian? Greetings brother! Wanna join me in laughing at modern day Frenchies n' Limeys?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (May 1, 2020)

In some ways they are.

The Western World has long looked back to the Hellenic world as the foundation of our culture, the glory of Rome, the scale of the empire, the depth of their culture....

And yet people, especially within Britain itself, seem to forget that Britain triumphed and superseded Rome on every single front. It wasn't the only European power to do this, but it was undoubtedly the most successful of them even if by chance.

The British have a long history; not merely reaching back far in time but also the founding presence of many states and cultures around the globe. America, Hong Kong, Australia, The Middle East...It's hard to find anywhere that hasn't been restructured in some way by British (or more specifically, English) culture. Even in lands they didn't conquer like Japan, their influence is still overpowering; the Meiji restoration didn't restructure the country based on Japanese or American models. It did so on British ones such as their Parliament. 

As much as a Frenchman I hate to say anything too complimentary about the roast beef, they are undoubtedly one of the most cultured and advanced civilizations the world has ever known. Even if it is drowning in shit these days.

It's one of the reasons I'm surprised they're so passive and submissive to outside influences these days. It's a far cry to how they behaved less than a century ago.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 1, 2020)

According to myth isn't Merlin supposed to reappear when England is in dire need of help?

So, where is he?


----------



## Freya (May 1, 2020)

Because they were the dominant culture in much of the world for centuries. People want to emulate those at the top of the pecking order.

We can say they're cucks all day, but there's like 200 million people of English descent living in all corners of the world. I am proud to be one of them.


----------



## CrackBabyCrack (May 1, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> According to myth isn't Merlin supposed to reappear when England is in dire need of help?
> 
> So, where is he?



Arthur, not Merlin. 

Mind, I can't expect people outside of the UK to know which one is supposed to come back when we can't even decide where he was from and what fucking time period he was supposed to have lived in. The daffodil eaters, the French, the Cornish and the cider wankers all have a claim on on the legends. Even the Lake District has a claim because the Battle of Camlann was supposedly fought near there.


----------



## LetterlandMafia (May 1, 2020)

I’ve got my own question: what’s with all the Americans raging at Britain lately? Everywhere I go on the web we seem to be pissing them off. Are they annoyed at us for being full of immigrants or something?


----------



## FuckedUp (May 1, 2020)

LetterlandMafia said:


> I’ve got my own question: what’s with all the Americans raging at Britain lately? Everywhere I go on the web we seem to be pissing them off. Are they annoyed at us for being full of immigrants or something?


Try saying the soft-N on Facebook.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 1, 2020)

CrackBabyCrack said:


> Arthur, not Merlin.
> 
> Mind, I can't expect people outside of the UK to know which one is supposed to come back when we can't even decide where he was from and what fucking time period he was supposed to have lived in. The daffodil eaters, the French, the Cornish and the cider wankers all have a claim on on the legends. Even the Lake District has a claim because the Battle of Camlann was supposedly fought near there.



Well, it's sad that he won't show up when England is in such dire straits.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 1, 2020)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Okay, I'm going to say something as a Native/French (Métis) person. The Natives got along with the French just fine. The relationship even had a name: The Franco-Indian Alliance.
> 
> Out of all the early European settlers, it was only the French who treated Natives like human beings. They were doing a pretty good job of slowly introducing European ideas and innovations and vice versa, and trade was prevalent. Intermarriage was common.
> 
> When they arrived, they brought Jesuits to convert the Natives, but in a peaceful way. Those who became Catholics were considered natural Frenchmen. Anyway, point is, nobody needed the English settlers to save us from our savage ways.


Portuguese India is also interesting, the people in the former Portuguese colony of Goa are still mostly Catholic and I haven't heard anyone from there voice any resentment against Portugal. I'm not saying there isn't any, just that I've not come across any while they seem to still hold some bad feelings against the British. And there was plenty of intermarriage, seems to be a thing with Catholics, not so much with Protestants.


----------



## Red Hood (May 1, 2020)

Because at one time, they would bring you their culture at the point of a gun


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (May 1, 2020)

It's like how the Romans viewed the Greeks, then later how the rest of Europe viewed the Romans.
To the Romans, the Greeks were the pinnacle of philosophy, religion, and class.
When the Roman Empire fell, Rome replaced Greece as the pinnacle of civilization in the eyes of Europeans in the Middle Ages (hence the Renaissance's homages to both Rome and Greece).
Americans inherited this sense of patronage to the culture that it came from and was a source of inspiration.
Now, this romanticized version of the British no way reflects current Britain, but Britain of the past.
There's also another factor: American colonists were considered to be bumpkins in comparison to mainland Brits (this attitude became a subliminal factor that led to the American Revolution).
In comparison, it's similar to how the French viewed French Canadians in the late 18th century.
It'd be interesting if there was a psychological study that pointed towards a residual sense in Americans that recognizes the parent culture and the desire to surpass it as the drive to, in turn, be recognized by the parent as on the same plane and not at a lower status (aka "bumpkin").


----------



## LetterlandMafia (May 1, 2020)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> It'd be interesting if there was a psychological study that pointed towards a residual sense in Americans that recognizes the parent culture and the desire to surpass it as the drive to, in turn, be recognized by the parent as on the same plane and not at a lower status (aka "bumpkin").



Considering how often people here get really worked up about how cucked Britain is you may well be onto something. Right wing Americans really seem to resent how Britain has succumbed to the PC Police/Gun Control/rapefugees despite not living here or being affected by the above in any way.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 1, 2020)

Because Americans seem to think that every single British person speaks with received pronunciation, despite the fact that only those who grew up in middle or upper class households speak it. Trust me, if more yanks heard the regional accents of Britain, that view would change really fast. It's like how a lot of people outside of the US seem to think that most Americans speak with Southern accents.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 1, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> It should be noted that their faggy accent is a (relatively) recent contrivance and not actually how the Bongs sounded for over a millennia


I think I read somewhere once about how Appalachian accents are much closer to how English accents used to sound.  No clue how true that is, though.


----------



## WonderWino (May 2, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> In some ways they are.
> 
> The Western World has long looked back to the Hellenic world as the foundation of our culture, the glory of Rome, the scale of the empire, the depth of their culture....
> 
> And yet people, especially within Britain itself, seem to forget that Britain triumphed and superseded Rome on every single front. It wasn't the only European power to do this, but it was undoubtedly the most successful of them even if by chance.



Ehh, technological advance, creating a larger empire and culture are really all different things. Its difficult to say that britain superseded rome on a cultural level because how do you really judge something like that? Romans ate mice and had gladiator fights, the modern brits wouldn't consider that cultured, whereas the modern brits have gender equality under the law and by roman standards a very weak justice system. They wouldn't approve. Not to mention the romans could build roads and aquaducts that have lasted thousands of years.....the brits have a hard time building a modern road that isn't total shit after a single winter

Point being, comparisons of these types are much more difficult to make accurately than it might appear at first. Romans and imperial brits had different cultures, different standards, different senses of right and wrong, different technology, yet both are looked up to and admired by the civilizations that followed them, while they would have their own issues with the very civilizations that do so and with each other

As you said the brits had a major impact on many different countries and cultures, from india to iran to the americas and africa. but many of the very things they passed on to those people, for good or bad were passed on to them by the romans. So is it really the imperial brits making those global cultural changes alone or is rome just as responsible for it?


----------



## Freya (May 2, 2020)

LetterlandMafia said:


> I’ve got my own question: what’s with all the Americans raging at Britain lately? Everywhere I go on the web we seem to be pissing them off. Are they annoyed at us for being full of immigrants or something?


The funny thing is the Americans were the ones who pushed for europe to accept immigrants in the first place


----------



## MaleTears (May 2, 2020)

It's entirely the accent.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 2, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> You do realize the Silk Road went through India and it already had wealth, after the British Empire and East India Trading Company destroyed the Mughal Empire, they took all that wealth out of the country. They made it poorer to enrich themselves with additional shit like the salt tax. India also already had ports before the British showed up as they were trading with the Portuguese, the Chinese and Arabs.



The Mughal Empire was already in decline by the time the British arrived, and the Silk Road had pretty much collapsed by the beginning of the 18th century. While the East India Company definitely plundered India of much of it's wealth (a fact I have never denied), there is simply no disputing the fact that the infrastructure and political reforms provided to India by the British were unrivalled by those of any other foreign power.

It was the British that provided India with a functional judicial system, it was the British that built India's first universities, it was the British that introduced India to the printing press, and it was the British that provided India with the major infrastructure that made post-independence industrialization possible, such as railways, dams, bridges, and land irrigation.

Even taking into account the fact that Britain did more damage to India than anyone else (again, something I have never denied), claiming that the Portuguese, Chinese, or Arabs were as influential to India's current success as Britain is simply ahistorical.



Cat Menagerie said:


> Okay, I'm going to say something as a Native/French (Métis) person. The Natives got along with the French just fine. The relationship even had a name: The Franco-Indian Alliance.
> 
> Out of all the early European settlers, it was only the French who treated Natives like human beings. They were doing a pretty good job of slowly introducing European ideas and innovations and vice versa, and trade was prevalent. Intermarriage was common.
> 
> When they arrived, they brought Jesuits to convert the Natives, but in a peaceful way. Those who became Catholics were considered natural Frenchmen. Anyway, point is, nobody needed the English settlers to save us from our savage ways.



The French may have treated the Indian people with more toleration than the British did, although I would dispute the idea that the chauvinism Britain displayed towards India was entirely negative or unjustified. There were plenty of things about Indian society prior to Britain's involvement that were incredibly messed up, and a lot of the social reforms the British introduced were undeniably positive: such as the banning of Sati (widow burning), the introduction of courts, and the (more than) doubling of Indian literacy.

This doesn't excuse any of the ways that the British mistreated the Indian people, but it's far more than the French ever did for India.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 2, 2020)

Cultured? You mean like this?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (May 2, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> According to myth isn't Merlin supposed to reappear when England is in dire need of help?
> 
> So, where is he?





CrackBabyCrack said:


> Arthur, not Merlin.



Here he comes.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (May 2, 2020)

all yous sayin im not culchered must b lukin 2 get battered , com round my gaff n repeat that 2 me hahaha didnt think so u long streak of piss


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 3, 2020)

LetterlandMafia said:


> Considering how often people here get really worked up about how cucked Britain is you may well be onto something. Right wing Americans really seem to resent how Britain has succumbed to the PC Police/Gun Control/rapefugees despite not living here or being affected by the above in any way.



I can only speak for myself here, but I hate seeing any country that's not China or an African country fuck itself up. I feel bad for the Japanese setting themselves up for the inevitable debt/production crisis that destroys their economy and potentially consigns them to Third World hell. I hate seeing the French lose their churches in mosque bombings. With Britain it's especially infuriating, for me, not due to cultural connection, but because they were traditionally to Europe what America is to the world, being the tough individualists. And they've thrown that all away and become massive totalitarian pussies.


----------



## ZenonPeep7777 (May 4, 2020)

The word cultured lost it's meaning a long time ago, but i'd say as an individual culture, England particularly has contributed greatly to the world. Whether or not England or the UK as a whole is great anymore isn't really something i'd know...


----------



## Section230 (May 6, 2020)

It's considered cultured in the US because the prominent universities were in england, or were imported english, like harvard.  The rich important educated people sounded a little british. Their professors were british.


----------



## FaramirG (May 6, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> It's the accent, it makes them seem more classy than they are.
> Sargon is seen as an intellectual by many but, if he had a Bible Belt American accent, everyboy would think he's a moron.


The type of English accent matters too. If Sargon sounded like Wayne Rooney or Steven Gerrard then nobody would have ever taken him seriously in the first place.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Jarolleon (Sep 6, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> In some ways they are.
> 
> The Western World has long looked back to the Hellenic world as the foundation of our culture, the glory of Rome, the scale of the empire, the depth of their culture....
> 
> ...


At least as a baguette you get to gloat about William the Conqueror doing the same "restructuring" to England that it eventually did to the the rest of the world.



Idiotron said:


> It's the accent, it makes them seem more classy than they are.
> Sargon is seen as an intellectual by many but, if he had a Bible Belt American accent, everyboy would think he's a moron.


The accent was intentionally crafted in the late 19th century, it's called Received Pronunciation. Though it was probably more about creating a common dialect intelligible by all English speakers rather than putting on an air of cultural superiority.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Sep 6, 2020)

Americans are on average more English than most Brits sadly, especially appallachian area. Our island has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 6, 2020)

British people are disgusting.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Sep 8, 2020)

England swing like a pendulum do,
bobbies on bicycles, two by two.
Westminster Abby, the tower of Big Ben,
the rosey red cheeks on the little children....


----------



## Save the Loli (Sep 8, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> The accent was intentionally crafted in the late 19th century, it's called Received Pronunciation. Though it was probably more about creating a common dialect intelligible by all English speakers rather than putting on an air of cultural superiority.


And it was copied in the US by the elite as the "Mid-Atlantic dialect" which died out a bit after WWII.


Johan Schmidt said:


> Americans are on average more English than most Brits sadly, especially appallachian area. Our island has gone to the dogs.


You mean Scottish, right? Since Appalachia is full of people descended from the Scots and Scots-Irish and is known for its meth labs and opioid crisis. Although if you teach your dog to give Nazi salutes in West Virginia or East Tennessee or wherever you'll get a glowing article in the local hick newspaper the boomers read and lots of nice Youtube views rather than getting arrested by the police.


----------



## JEB! (Sep 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> According to myth isn't Merlin supposed to reappear when England is in dire need of help?
> 
> So, where is he?



He got sick of England and used his magic to guide V2 rockets into london during WW2


----------



## iSperg (Sep 8, 2020)

Stereotypes based on collective experiences by cultures that were subjugated by the British. The brits were essentially a "cultural Chad" that inspired sentiments of awe, admiration and envy to a lot of underdeveloped societies. That being said, no one ever cared to give 2 fucks about their working class hordes (not even they), which are incubators for a shit ton of potential lolcow material. How you stereotype the Brits, depends on which culture you were brought up, in what social class and at which era.


----------

